# Tips on pets and prospective landlords...



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Basically, I made the slight mistake of not mentioning my menagerie to my letting agents before I moved in. Our landlord let himself in yesterday while we were out (grr), and um, yes, he's not pleased. I'm sure the boxes of mealworms and crickets all over the place doesn't help. I know I was very silly not to tell them when I moved in. He didn't say anything about us having to leave, just a cleaning bill but I would rather find somewhere I can get away with the animals I have without worrying about the landlord coming round to fix our roof/boiler whatever.

Does anybody have any tips on talking the next landlord round to our small fuzzies, scalies and spikies? I was considering mentioning vaguely that I have quite a few pets: Exotic small mammals, reptiles and a pair of cockatiels, but they are all confined to their cages so can't do any damage to the house. Any thing else I could mention? Except that the smell of ferrets will probably keep mice away lol. We are hopefully looking at a farm cottage so I'm hoping it wont be too much problem.


----------



## nutsonlizards (Feb 23, 2008)

Rum_Kitty said:


> Basically, I made the slight mistake of not mentioning my menagerie to my letting agents before I moved in. Our landlord let himself in yesterday while we were out (grr), and um, yes, he's not pleased. I'm sure the boxes of mealworms and crickets all over the place doesn't help. I know I was very silly not to tell them when I moved in. He didn't say anything about us having to leave, just a cleaning bill but I would rather find somewhere I can get away with the animals I have without worrying about the landlord coming round to fix our roof/boiler whatever.
> 
> Does anybody have any tips on talking the next landlord round to our small fuzzies, scalies and spikies? I was considering mentioning vaguely that I have quite a few pets: Exotic small mammals, reptiles and a pair of cockatiels, but they are all confined to their cages so can't do any damage to the house. Any thing else I could mention? Except that the smell of ferrets will probably keep mice away lol. We are hopefully looking at a farm cottage so I'm hoping it wont be too much problem.


right to start off your landlord cant just let him self in which it will state in your tenancy should at least give you 24 hour notice before he comes round , ( if i was you i would change the locks so he cant let himself in )
also i would worry to much because he cant just tell you leave as he has to give you notice and then after that you can still stay because he will have to take you to court which take months, (see you local CAB ).
As goes telling the next landlord about your pets it is realy a must that you tell them, but you got the part that they are in viv,s etc.. on your side


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

nutsonlizards said:


> right to start off your landlord cant just let him self in which it will state in your tenancy should at least give you 24 hour notice before he comes round , ( if i was you i would change the locks so he cant let himself in )
> also i would worry to much because he cant just tell you leave as he has to give you notice and then after that you can still stay because he will have to take you to court which take months, (see you local CAB ).
> As goes telling the next landlord about your pets it is realy a must that you tell them, but you got the part that they are in viv,s etc.. on your side


LOL yes I know, I was really pissed off the guy let himself in...we did ask about a broken boiler but asked them to come round on Thursday. All the animals are upstairs so he was obviously snooping likd mad. Grrr. I know I broke the rules but I feel a bit violated for him comin in too like .


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

I’m a landlord. Obviously I don’t have a problem with reptiles, but I would have a problem with my tenants not asking my permission first. 

I’m not sure of the legalities of it all but I’m not convinced that a tenant is legally allowed to changes the locks (my tenants can’t even paint the walls without my permission!!) and I’m not sure that the landlord couldn’t get rid of you sooner than the contract end date if you’ve broken the terms and conditions of your tenancy (which you probably have if it’s a standard tenancy agreement that you signed!). 

At the very least the landlord is probably within his rights to hold on to some of your deposit (he could easily make the argument that the place needs professional cleaning ready for the next tenants etc).

I do agree that it was wrong for the landlord to let himself in, though!


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

essexchondro said:


> I’m a landlord. Obviously I don’t have a problem with reptiles, but I would have a problem with my tenants not asking my permission first.
> 
> I’m not sure of the legalities of it all but I’m not convinced that a tenant is legally allowed to changes the locks (my tenants can’t even paint the walls without my permission!!) and I’m not sure that the landlord couldn’t get rid of you sooner than the contract end date if you’ve broken the terms and conditions of your tenancy (which you probably have if it’s a standard tenancy agreement that you signed!).
> 
> ...


I am pretty sure you still need a court order to get evicted though, pets or no pets. I understand what you are saying but a lot of landlords are really pissy about pets. I don't have a dog thats scratching or chewing on things or a cat which wrecks the furniture. In fact its not even a furnished flat so even if I had those things carpets would be the only issue. I think its sort of unfair for landlords to refuse pets, especially the sort that live confined and can't do damage that can't be sorted with a carpet cleaner. Especially when half of them seem to have dogs themselves. I've even looked at places in the middle of nowhere, which you'd think would be more tolerant of animals, which aren't. Most of the time pets are just banned outright on the lease and because it goes through a letting agent there's really sod all you can do.

I know I should have informed them, but I would probably still be living with my mum if that was the case! I fully expect them to hold on to the deposit now, but I'm quite sure a professional cleaning bill wont amount to our full deposit.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Rum_Kitty said:


> I am pretty sure you still need a court order to get evicted though, pets or no pets. I understand what you are saying but a lot of landlords are really pissy about pets. I don't have a dog thats scratching or chewing on things or a cat which wrecks the furniture. In fact its not even a furnished flat so even if I had those things carpets would be the only issue. I think its sort of unfair for landlords to refuse pets, especially the sort that live confined and can't do damage that can't be sorted with a carpet cleaner. Especially when half of them seem to have dogs themselves. I've even looked at places in the middle of nowhere, which you'd think would be more tolerant of animals, which aren't. Most of the time pets are just banned outright on the lease and because it goes through a letting agent there's really sod all you can do.
> 
> I know I should have informed them, but I would probably still be living with my mum if that was the case! I fully expect them to hold on to the deposit now, but I'm quite sure a professional cleaning bill wont amount to our full deposit.


You didn't give your landlord a chance to refuse to let you keep pets there, you just did it 

When I was at Uni I was easily able to negotiate with my landlords to allow me to keep reptiles in vivariums. Treat them how you would like to be treated and ask for their permission or an amendment to the contract. 
Fact is you have likely broken the T&C of the contract and he could choose to have that mean the contract is over and you have to leave.
At this point, I'd be absolute sweetness and delight with him to ensure you have comfortable time to find another place, you are in the wrong


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

> I am pretty sure you still need a court order to get evicted though, pets or no pets. I understand what you are saying but a lot of landlords are really pissy about pets. I don't have a dog thats scratching or chewing on things or a cat which wrecks the furniture. In fact its not even a furnished flat so even if I had those things carpets would be the only issue. I think its sort of unfair for landlords to refuse pets, especially the sort that live confined and can't do damage that can't be sorted with a carpet cleaner. Especially when half of them seem to have dogs themselves. I've even looked at places in the middle of nowhere, which you'd think would be more tolerant of animals, which aren't. Most of the time pets are just banned outright on the lease and because it goes through a letting agent there's really sod all you can do.
> 
> I know I should have informed them, but I would probably still be living with my mum if that was the case! I fully expect them to hold on to the deposit now, but I'm quite sure a professional cleaning bill wont amount to our full deposit.


 

I hear what you’re saying, but do you want to go down the route of getting evicted via a court order? What’s that going to do for your future renting prospects? What letting agent would want to recommend a tenant that has that on their record? Sorry to sound blunt, but at the end of the day it’s got very little to do with fair and unfair…it’s the landlord’s property and they can (within reason) introduce whatever rules and regulations they see fit. If you as a prospective tenant don’t like those rules then you should not enter into the contract in the first place and either walk away or seek to negotiate. You can’t really agree to the terms and conditions (which is what you do by signing the contract) and then break them on the basis that you think the landlord was being unfair by making those stipulations in the first place.

Have you tried to negotiate with your landlord at all? He probably doesn’t really want the hassle of finding a new tenant or going down the legal route to get you evicted so maybe he can be reasoned with? Perhaps you could re-negotiate the terms and offer to pay an increased rent?


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

My Landlord and his solicitors were told about our animals, and they said as long as they are caged then theres no problem.
He sent someone round for a routine visit and he said that as long as the place was left in the same state we got it, there was no problem. You are in the wrong by not mentioning the animals though, or asking permission.

They do have to give you 24hours notice by law though, and shouldn't be letting themselves in without you there! thats shocking behaviour.

I'm thinking of getting a kitten soon, not caged but after his encouraging words of him not caring what we get upto, i'm thinking i could get away with it


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

He has broken his contract just as much as you have broken yours, A landlord should never let himself in. You are paying rent therefore he is giving up rights to be in the property unless it is otherwise stated in your contract. Yes maybe you should have told them but I do not think reptiles should vome under the same conditions as cats and dogs ect but then that is just my opinion and obviously not that of the landlord.


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Saedcantas and essexchondro, I didn't ask to be given the third degree on this, although "thanks" for your opinions. If I wanted a lecture I'll ask my dad. I asked for advice regarding my NEXT property.



maddragon29 said:


> My Landlord and his solicitors were told about our animals, and they said as long as they are caged then theres no problem.
> He sent someone round for a routine visit and he said that as long as the place was left in the same state we got it, there was no problem. You are in the wrong by not mentioning the animals though, or asking permission.
> 
> They do have to give you 24hours notice by law though, and shouldn't be letting themselves in without you there! thats shocking behaviour.
> ...


LOL, this is the sort of landlord I need. Mind if I move in?



Jczreptiles said:


> He has broken his contract just as much as you have broken yours, A landlord should never let himself in. You are paying rent therefore he is giving up rights to be in the property unless it is otherwise stated in your contract. Yes maybe you should have told them but I do not think reptiles should vome under the same conditions as cats and dogs ect but then that is just my opinion and obviously not that of the landlord.


Thanks, this is what I think too. I know I'm in the wrong but I believe they are equally so, its totally disrespectful of people's privacy to just barge in when I gave a time for when I would be at home.


----------



## mariedeery (Nov 27, 2009)

> I know I should have informed them, but I would probably still be living with my mum if that was the case! I fully expect them to hold on to the deposit now, but I'm quite sure a professional cleaning bill wont amount to our full deposit.


We had a dog, 2 Hamsters and 2 fish at my old place. I broke up with my then partner and on inspection day he walked around with the landlord (i was at work) and blamed all the damage on the dog.(including the stain from spilled super noodles). They took my fiull deposit! For cleaning the carpets and then 2 weren't clean enough so they ripped them up and made me pay for 2 new ones! And the carpets were cleaner than when i entered the property as i vaxed every 3-4 weeks and the dog only had 2 accidents.

Anyway, this is a horror story! Needless to say I am with a new agent now (i live right next to my landlord) and they don't know half of it but they know we will sort it when we leave. Plus it's their dog that wanders in our house and pees on the carpet!! 

I live on a farm and generally the owners in such areas don't mind so much but i know it'll be a struggle to find a new place if i get accepted to a new uni. But I will tell the agency/landlord (but maybe not how mant t's and mantids i have lol)


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Yep, you just have to tell them. Animals in tanks/cages are more accepted by landlords as they dont make a mess of the house. I was worried about moving in and being rejected by my prospective landlords. They were fine when i told them, and now they joke about what new animals i may have etc. They even bring their sons in to have a look when they are down here. Its brill! 

Just be open with them!


----------



## mariedeery (Nov 27, 2009)

Yeah the worst they can say is no. If you don't tell them there can be a lot of trouble though! There is someone on here selling their whole collection as their neighbour found out and told the council so they were told it's the animals or them :S

If you tell them in the initial phonecalls and emails before you've even viewed then the worst they can say is no.


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

I am going to be running an online petshop from home soon hopefully and i am just going to ask the new landlord when I move if they will let me keep as many pets in the house as I like if I pay a double deposit and sign something to say that I have to pay whatever when i leave in excess of the deposit. Also when you move remember your landlord is no longer alowed to keep hold of your deposit it has to be placed in a government apointed fund now and they have to apply for it if they want it and you also have to sign it off.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Saedcantas said:


> When I was at Uni I was easily able to negotiate with my landlords to allow me to keep reptiles in vivariums. Treat them how you would like to be treated and ask for their permission or an amendment to the contract.
> At this point, I'd be absolute sweetness and delight with him to ensure you have comfortable time to find another place


Ok, I edited out the parts that turned got you all upset. Looks like advice regarding the situation to me...



Rum_Kitty said:


> Saedcantas and essexchondro, I didn't ask to be given the third degree on this, although "thanks" for your opinions. If I wanted a lecture I'll ask my dad. I asked for advice regarding my NEXT property.


:whistling2: Nice attitude you've got there missy...


----------



## Tazer (Aug 10, 2009)

Pet Friendly Rentals UK property to rent & holiday accommodation pets welcome

Might be of some use, if you're going to be looking for somewhere new.


----------



## solid (Nov 20, 2007)

I agree that the landlord should not have let him/herself in without permission, thats well out of order.

As a landlord though, I'd still want to be told about ANY animals being kept at my property by a tenant. Even as someone who keeps reps themselves I'd want to know - just because I keep my reps responsibly doesn't mean my tenant will.

Cats and dogs might do more physical damage but just because for example a snake is in a viv doesn't mean its any less of an issue. What happens if a snake escapes and disappears into a wall cavity? Is the tenant going to pay to have the house ripped apart to find it? Do you just leave it and hope it doesn't appear in a nice warm airing cupboard when the next tenant is in the house?? What about if it dies? That'll be a real nice smell for the people who have moved in after you!!!!

Nah, chances are you wouldn't say anything to your landlord should that happen, you'd move on and hope nothing happened too quickly and then its not your issue............................as a landlord, I wouldn't want to have the risk.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Rum_Kitty said:


> He didn't say anything about us having to leave, just a cleaning bill but I would rather find somewhere I can get away with the animals I have without worrying about the landlord coming round to fix our roof/boiler whatever.
> 
> Does anybody have any tips on talking the next landlord round to our small fuzzies, scalies and spikies? .


why?

why not do the adult thing and ask the landlord to come round for a chat. Tell him they you were wrong to keep animals and that you should have mentioned them when you enquired about the place.
Tell him about them and show him around properly and then tell him (politely) that you're not too happy that he allowed himself to enter without notice as it's illegal. 

You're both in the wrong, meet in the middle, shake hands, apologise and carry on.

Although if you only have small fuzzies, spikey and whatever i'm guessing you don't have a couple of donkeys and zebras running around... so why should he need to take money for cleaning? if you're living there you should be keeping the house clean anyway.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

solid said:


> As a landlord though, I'd still want to be told about ANY animals being kept at my property by a tenant. _Even as someone who keeps reps themselves I'd want to know - just because I keep my reps responsibly doesn't mean my tenant will._
> 
> .


but being a landlord doesn't give you a right to check how they're keeping their reptiles.. if they're keeping them wrong it's nothing to do with you unless you see something is wrong when you're there and you can advise them on how to do it right. Being a landlord wouldn't give you any rights to tell somebody how to look after their snake.


----------



## solid (Nov 20, 2007)

Meko said:


> but being a landlord doesn't give you a right to check how they're keeping their reptiles.. if they're keeping them wrong it's nothing to do with you unless you see something is wrong when you're there and you can advise them on how to do it right. Being a landlord wouldn't give you any rights to tell somebody how to look after their snake.


I didn't say it did - how people look after their animals isn't my point. What i'm saying is that if i'm the landlord, its MY property, therefore even though I keep animals myself at the property I live in I would still have a no pets policy to protect my rented property. My point was that just because its a snake/rep doesn't make it less of a risk than a cat or dog.

I wasn't commenting on how people do or don't look after their pets or saying that I would check up on them. You've quoted that out of context because I didn't say I would check on them, I said that there would be a RISK that a snake may escape for example.

If you have a couple of hundred grands worth of cash invested into an extra property then you'd be stupid not to protect it.

If the landlord lets you have pets then thats fine, what i'm saying is that I wouldn't - and nor do the majority of other landlords hence the point of the thread.


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

My landlord is brilliant. 
The house was originally advertised as being "no pets" but when i enquired and told them i had a few "contained" animals and a clean non destructive dog they arranged for me to speak to the landlord after my first viewing. 

After a chat and a little negotiation, i signed a contract stating that before i leave the property i will have all the carpets professionally cleaned and be responsible for any damage my animals may cause to the house. Since then it's been fine, he makes a fuss of my dog and cats when he does the inspections and he knows i keep snakes but prefers not to see them. All from a little chat and smile or two and now i feel i have the best landlord in the world.: victory:


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

solid said:


> I didn't say it did - how people look after their animals isn't my point. What i'm saying is that if i'm the landlord, its MY property, therefore even though I keep animals myself at the property I live in I would still have a no pets policy to protect my rented property. My point was that just because its a snake/rep doesn't make it less of a risk than a cat or dog.
> 
> I wasn't commenting on how people do or don't look after their pets or saying that I would check up on them. You've quoted that out of context because I didn't say I would check on them, I said that there would be a RISK that a snake may escape for example.
> 
> ...


 Just out of interest would you still not consider pets in your properties if the tenant agreed to pay the proper 1 month up front rent, 1 months depostit and then being up front about pets offer another months rent as a 'donation' to let them keep pets and for you to use should their be any problems, plus leaving a forewarding address with the understanding on paper that any problems found above the deposit amounts they would be responsable for? Only reason I ask as this is what I plan offer my next landlord in order to hopefully keep pets in the property and wanted another landlords opinion on the matter.


----------

